# Chainsaw gas can



## walterg (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm really getting sick and tired of the junk on the market.
My new so called safety can sprays a cloud of gas everywhere when you open it.
Leaks gas down my hand when I try to fill my saw.
My last can wasn't much better.

I need a can in the 1 to 1 1/2 gallon range.
Any cans on the market worth buying?


----------



## windthrown (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope.

I bought a bunch of older Blitz cans after they were forced out of business by a BS law suit. 5 gallon, 2-1/2 gallon, and 1 gallon size.


----------



## RedFir Down (Mar 26, 2015)

I use no-spill cans. I think they are the best on the market for the money.
They have a 1.25 gallon can that would run you about $15-20.


----------



## walterg (Mar 26, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Nope.
> 
> I bought a bunch of older Blitz cans after they were forced out of business by a BS law suit. 5 gallon, 2-1/2 gallon, and 1 gallon size.


I wish I had. I will start checking yard sales.
Might luck out and find a good used one.


----------



## walterg (Mar 26, 2015)

RedFir Down said:


> I use no-spill cans. I think they are the best on the market for the money.
> They have a 1.25 gallon can that would run you about $15-20.


 What brand are you using?


----------



## walterg (Mar 26, 2015)

Anybody try the new Eagle metal cans.?
Just saw them on Lowe's website.


----------



## AKDoug (Mar 26, 2015)

No-Spill is the brand. Great cans..


----------



## smokey7 (Mar 26, 2015)

Last i had delt with the new crap gas cans i found if you go to a jet ski atv bike shop that caters to racing. You can buy "race" cans that are your normal vented can in many sizes and vent types. Good luck


----------



## treesmith (Mar 26, 2015)

Husqvarna/jonsered do a combi can (mix and bar oil) as do stihl, both available in Europe and Australia, not sure about US


----------



## walterg (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like the nearest No-Spill dealer is 50miles away.
I watched the video it looks like a good design.


----------



## walterg (Mar 26, 2015)

treesmith said:


> Husqvarna/jonsered do a combi can (mix and bar oil) as do stihl, both available in Europe and Australia, not sure about US


Thanks, I've seen that type can. I guess I've got in the habit of buying the big jugs of bar oil then pouring it in a quart bottle.
Seems easy to use that way.


----------



## mels (Mar 26, 2015)

For the best cans, gotta go with No-Spill Jill.

Seriously, they are the best I've found. Bought a couple when they first came out, they had a problem with the spouts splitting back at the head. Replaced the whole head assemblies no charge sorry for the inconvenience.

They work as advertised, no BS.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't trust the auto fill stop, but the no spill nozzle throttles very well and I can usually get fueled with no spill


----------



## BlueLude2001 (Mar 26, 2015)

walterg said:


> Looks like the nearest No-Spill dealer is 50miles away.
> I watched the video it looks like a good design.


You can purchase off amazon but yes. No spill all the way. 

http://www.amazon.com/No-Spill-1415-4-Gallon-Poly-Compliant/dp/B001PCRFYG


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 26, 2015)

Another vote for No-Spill. Some AS sponsors carry them. My dealer carries them as does Orscheln's (like TSC) and of course Amazon.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Mar 26, 2015)

walterg said:


> Anybody try the new Eagle metal cans.?
> Just saw them on Lowe's website.



I use those. I do like them.


----------



## Warped5 (Mar 26, 2015)

mels said:


> For the best cans, gotta go with No-Spill Jill.
> 
> They work as advertised, no BS.



+1!!


----------



## Cope1024 (Mar 26, 2015)

treesmith said:


> Husqvarna/jonsered do a combi can (mix and bar oil) as do stihl, both available in Europe and Australia, not sure about US



Amazon has a Briggs & Stratton combo 1 1/2 gallon can for $22.00.


----------



## SteveSS (Mar 26, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I do 't trust the auto fill stop, but the no spill nozzle throttles very well and I can usually get fueled with no spill


I've tested the auto fill stop and always end up making a mess. It doesn't seem to work on my can. But yes, you can feather the button and control the flow very easily.


----------



## old guy (Mar 26, 2015)

Another vote for No Spill, Fleet Farm has em here.

John


----------



## sunfish (Mar 26, 2015)

I think I have 8 No Spill brand cans now. There's not a better 'set of cans' on the market!


----------



## sunfish (Mar 26, 2015)

SteveSS said:


> I've tested the auto fill stop and always end up making a mess. It doesn't seem to work on my can. But yes, you can feather the button and control the flow very easily.


I don't use the auto fill stop, can't make it work like Jill can. But never spill a drop of fuel with these cans...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 26, 2015)

My brother has one of those "no spill" cans.... yeah. I may as well just dumped 5 gals on the ground and avoided the saw altogether.
Not just me, 3 other people that used it had the same trouble... and all all mechanucs.


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 26, 2015)

walterg said:


> I'm really getting sick and tired of the junk on the market.
> My new so called safety can sprays a cloud of gas everywhere when you open it.
> Leaks gas down my hand when I try to fill my saw.
> My last can wasn't much better.
> ...




Coleman fuel cans 1-Gal . METAL, no air light, or wetness.

FREE after you use the white gas.

Stores mixed AV gas as long as you want, don't use E-anything fuel.

People say using CRAP gas is fine. Why have I rebuilt my tractors, tillers, mowers, trucks, and such???? Just since running E-CRAP???

They lived > 30 years BEFORE E- CRAP. No none nada problems

Dear Brad I include YOU as an E-LOVER. Not an insult per se, but it is a BAD THING!!!!

YOU people that say E-whatever is fine are g$$#0les


----------



## sunfish (Mar 26, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> My brother has one of those "no spill" cans.... yeah. I may as well just dumped 5 gals on the ground and avoided the saw altogether.
> Not just me, 3 other people that used it had the same trouble... and all all mechanucs.


The cheap cans are crap, all of them! But the *'No-Spill'* *Brand* is good chit!


----------



## Franny K (Mar 26, 2015)

Is this one no longer available? It says Blitz and really works fine for me. If it needed rougher treatment one could whittle a stick to stuff in the end to keep debris out. For Diesel and the five gallon ones I put in 4.2 gallons and remove the cap completely.


----------



## gulity1 (Mar 26, 2015)

I got lucky last fall at at shop/garage sale I found 3 of the metal Eagle style cans for like $2 ea- Homerun!! I cold not get them to the truck fast enough They are the normal style not the spout style which is really what I want I remember dad and Grandpa both using that style really cool for a gas can and all.


----------



## dswensen (Mar 26, 2015)

SteveSS said:


> I've tested the auto fill stop and always end up making a mess. It doesn't seem to work on my can. But yes, you can feather the button and control the flow very easily.


 

I agree COMPLETELY. Don't trust the auto-stop feature. I think the trouble I have is the swirling of the gas as it fills the small tank - the turbulence defeats the auto-stop.

That said, I can use the 1-1/2 gallon can with one hand, using my thumb to work the button - A++


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 26, 2015)

IMO the best gas oil combo. I have used mine for years and never had a single issue. Auto stops perfectly each and every time.









Please note the use of flippy caps. And this bloke is not a 5 year old!


----------



## BlueLude2001 (Mar 26, 2015)

My brother uses a few no spill branded 5 gallon ones to fill his tractor. He will dump 10+ gallons at a time. He bought them per my recommendation. He bought the optional flex hose and loved them but said with the hose it flowed so slow. He contacted no spill about it and they had him drill a hole in the center of the push button and instructed him to keep his thumb off to the side so it can breath. He said the gas just flies out now.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 26, 2015)

sunfish said:


> There's not a better 'set of jugs' on the market!



Fixed


----------



## BlueLude2001 (Mar 26, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> IMO the best gas oil combo. I have used mine for years and never had a single issue. Auto stops perfectly each and every time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are these Stihl branded cans sold in USA at all?


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 26, 2015)

BlueLude2001 said:


> Are these Stihl branded cans sold in USA at all?




Sadly not that I have found. Not even in Canada when I showed mine to my dealer he thought it was the cats nuts. I brought mine back from a SWAG event at Stihl last year. There are the stihl ones, husqvarna and several no name ones that take the auto stop nozzles from stihl.

You can always order from ebay or have someone get you a kit and send it.


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 26, 2015)

Out of probably 25 fuel cans I have, none are the newer style. I scrounge yard sales and estate sales for old style cans that still have their lids. (most don't) I've stopped looking for cans now that I have a good supply. I use 1 and 1.5 gallon cans for mix and have lots of other cans for other fuels. My non ethanol fuel goes in cans that have green tape around the handle. My mix cans are marked on all sides and top. Diesel goes in yellow cans, Jet A goes in 5 gallon pails that are clearly marked.


----------



## Scott Fitzner (Mar 26, 2015)

I bought EZ-Pour spouts to replace the stupid ones that come on the newer cans. They work great and even include a pop-in vent. If you live in a state that uses California regs for gas cans you will have to order the white spouts for water jugs....same kit just different color spout. You can find them on Amazon and eBay.

http://ezpourspout.com/

I use a combined gas and chain oil can and put the EZ-Pour spouts on the oil and gas. For the oil you will need to punch out the screen at the bottom of the spout. The chain oil hardly flows through it.


----------



## Cope1024 (Mar 26, 2015)

BlueLude2001 said:


> Are these Stihl branded cans sold in USA at all?



I found some on eBay and Amazon. eBay are from the UK, but Amazon has a US supplier. They don't appear to be easy fill though. They are pricey, around $50.


----------



## Toyboy (Mar 26, 2015)

I've got some nice vintage cans that were just fine before the idiots and lawyers got the EPA involved. They work just fine, and I don't need those idiot proof new cans they sell today.


----------



## redoakneck (Mar 26, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> I found some on eBay and Amazon. eBay are from the UK, but Amazon has a US supplier. They don't appear to be easy fill though. They are pricey, around $50.


And that doesn't include the auto stop spouts, those r 25-30 apiece extra.

U have a link???


----------



## windthrown (Mar 26, 2015)

Franny K said:


> Is this one no longer available? It says Blitz and really works fine for me. If it needed rougher treatment one could whittle a stick to stuff in the end to keep debris out. For Diesel and the five gallon ones I put in 4.2 gallons and remove the cap completely.



Blitz is long gone. Many moronic a-holes used Blitz gas cans to splash gas on an already burning fire and lighted themselves up. They got severely burned in the process (imagine that!). They sued Blitz and WalMart for zillions, and won. Blitz was forced out of business. A good American product from a good American company and lots of American jobs, all gone because of some stupid morons and their lawyers.

http://www.ibtimes.com/blitz-usa-shuts-down-lawsuit-abuse-hammers-hometown-734478


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 26, 2015)

Those Stihl cans are over priced, overly complicated, and the neck thread are weak and don't seal well even when new. Jill's jugs are OK to store mix in if there isn't a huge temperature change from ground to air in your area. They blow up like a balloon when the cold gasoline heats up in the sun. I much prefer and use an Eagle gas can that self vents and is CARB approved. They will last forever as long as they are tied down in the back of a truck. If you buy the cheap ($90.00) can and let it roll around once then you will nothing but a wall hanger. The better ones have roll over protection and the best ones are shaped sorta liken a Jerry can. Expensive though.

I decant mix as needed into a Dolmar (piggyback) can. Just yesterday I bought a new Scepter piggyback can. I stripped off the lock rings and put the gas and oil spouts in the garage and just use the caps. Works great.

I have a Blitz tool caddy can in great shape if anyone wants to come to my house to buy it. I don't want to ship it. $40.00


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 27, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Those Stihl cans are over priced, overly complicated, and the neck thread are weak and don't seal well even when new.



They are spendy yes. But overly complicated? Hardly. Much like the flippy caps one needs a certain level of competence. Or a 5 year need to be employed for filling.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 27, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> They are spendy yes. But overly complicated? Hardly. Much like the flippy caps one needs a certain level of competence. Or a 5 year need to be employed for filling.


 Some I'm incompetent? No, maybe you're just an *******. Singular.

I don't like the Stihl piggyback cans and yes, I have two of them. The neck threads are a very poor design and the cap does not seal well at all.

IMO all gasoline cans should be red, not clear or orange or any other color. The red color cans are easily seen from the seat of a piece of equipment.


----------



## cuttinties (Mar 27, 2015)

I'd love to find a couple of buddy cans


----------



## Cope1024 (Mar 27, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> And that doesn't include the auto stop spouts, those r 25-30 apiece extra.
> 
> U have a link???


Amazon US http://www.amazon.com/STIHL-COMBINATION-COMBI-CANISTER-ORANGE/dp/B00LCAE8BO/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_img_1


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 27, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Some I'm incompetent? No, maybe you're just an *******. Singular.
> 
> I don't like the Stihl piggyback cans and yes, I have two of them. The neck threads are a very poor design and the cap does not seal well at all.
> 
> IMO all gasoline cans should be red, not clear or orange or any other color. The red color cans are easily seen from the seat of a piece of equipment.



Relax jr. No one is calling you an idiot. I have been using them for years both here and back in Germany where they are the norm and have never seen a failure. I can not comment on your 2, but I can comment on what I have seen first hand. Pretty much all the services have them, from the forestry service, to the fire dept to the road crews to private folk. Pretty easy to distinguish the stihl gas can from the others as it has spouts and the normal ones do not. I can post pics and we can play 1 of these things is not like the other. 
Sheesh disagree and you are ready for a gun fight. ics


----------



## redoakneck (Mar 27, 2015)

I have been using the stihl clear combi can for 2 years, u have to remember to burb it before u pour or it will make a mess. In cold weather the oil flows slowly, so I add some mix or white gas to thin it so it will flow.

I like the clear so I can tell how much mix and bar oil I have without touching the can.

I did buy the high dollar auto-fill nozzles because the one that comes with the can is spilly.


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 27, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> I have been using the stihl clear combi can for 2 years, u have to remember to burb it before u pour or it will make a mess. In cold weather the oil flows slowly, so I add some mix or white gas to thin it so it will flow.
> 
> I like the clear so I can tell how much mix and bar oil I have without touching the can.
> 
> I did buy the high dollar auto-fill nozzles because the one that comes with the can is spilly.




I agree you need to burp it if you have the auto fill spouts. When I bought mine the dealer explained to me about the burp to relieve pressure. See my original post it has the video. I know a bloke that uses a koolatron chest to keep the bar oil warm and it seems to work very well for him. I plan to buy the larger can when I go next.


----------



## redoakneck (Mar 27, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> I agree you need to burp it if you have the auto fill spouts. When I bought mine the dealer explained to me about the burp to relieve pressure. See my original post it has the video. I know a bloke that uses a koolatron chest to keep the bar oil warm and it seems to work very well for him. I plan to buy the larger can when I go next.




Yep, saw the burp in the vid !!! I really like this can with the auto pour spouts. I did not like the stock spouts that came with it. The price is way too high IMHO.

It fits perfectly in a milk crate with wedges, screnches, dead blow hammer, spare chains files, ect!!!


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 27, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> I have been using the stihl clear combi can for 2 years, u have to remember to burb it before u pour or it will make a mess. In cold weather the oil flows slowly, so I add some mix or white gas to thin it so it will flow.
> 
> I like the clear so I can tell how much mix and bar oil I have without touching the can.
> 
> I did buy the high dollar auto-fill nozzles because the one that comes with the can is spilly.


 Burping (and of course not over filling) is normal if a bit of a pain. The State of Cali has determined the vapor emissions play a significant role in air pollution, so the cans can't breathe either through the spout/vents or through the material they are made from. The Eagle cans I have are CARB approved but self vent when the pressure gets too high. I like that feature.

I have never seen a Jill Jug fail but when they sit in the sun they get scary looking. Looks like a BLEVE waiting to happen.


----------



## jackjcc (Mar 27, 2015)

In the Midwest I have found that Fleet Farm sells a kit with a standard flexible long nozzle and a tank vent. It's the old style bendy straw pour spout and all you have to do is drill a 1/4" hole at the back for a tank vent. Works great as long as the can you have fits the size of the kit. I can't remember what size it fits.


----------



## CristiRo (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello to everyone!
Can somebody tell me please if the Husqvarna Combi Can comes with the winter oil spout or I have to buy it separately?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 22, 2017)

I can't endorse the No-Spill jugs. Much ado about nothing.

Only thing worse than their product, is their lack of customer service and concern. It doesn't exist.


----------



## mohick (Jan 22, 2017)

what the heck is wrong with the tide liquid detergent jugs?? have the push spout spigit shuts off good and they are really tough


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 22, 2017)

mohick said:


> what the heck is wrong with the tide liquid detergent jugs?? have the push spout spigit shuts off good and they are really tough




Others will make fun of you.


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 22, 2017)

CristiRo said:


> Hello to everyone!
> Can somebody tell me please if the Husqvarna Combi Can comes with the winter oil spout or I have to buy it separately?


I can not say for sure about the Husqvarna jugs but the Stihl ones need to be bought separately. I have a few of the Stihl ones and they work perfectly. MANY of them on ebay stores for a good price.


----------



## milkman (Jan 22, 2017)

CristiRo said:


> Hello to everyone!
> Can somebody tell me please if the Husqvarna Combi Can comes with the winter oil spout or I have to buy it separately?




Does anyone know if there are customs charges to have one of these shipped to the US? I emailed the shipper the question but haven't heard back yet. This is the one I'm asking about.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-C...748121?hash=item234bfd51d9:g:koAAAOSwBLlU6F5X


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 22, 2017)

Rockjock said:


> I can not say for sure about the Husqvarna jugs but the Stihl ones need to be bought separately. I have a few of the Stihl ones and they work perfectly. MANY of them on ebay stores for a good price.


Link??


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 22, 2017)

milkman said:


> Does anyone know if there are customs charges to have one of these shipped to the US? I emailed the shipper the question but haven't heard back yet. This is the one I'm asking about.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-C...748121?hash=item234bfd51d9:g:koAAAOSwBLlU6F5X


The ad clearly states " 
Ships to:
United States, Canada, United Kingdom, China, Mexico, Germany, Japan, France, Australia, Russian Federation " BUT on my screen says they will not ship to Canada LOL so you are correct to ask! That is a great price! 55 euro in Germany for that setup!


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 22, 2017)

redoakneck said:


> Link??


http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...+combi+can.TRS0&_nkw=stihl+combi+can&_sacat=0


----------



## milkman (Jan 22, 2017)

Rockjock said:


> The ad clearly states "
> Ships to:
> United States, Canada, United Kingdom, China, Mexico, Germany, Japan, France, Australia, Russian Federation " BUT on my screen says they will not ship to Canada LOL so you are correct to ask! That is a great price! 55 euro in Germany for that setup!



Not a bad price on the can with shipping, but would hate to pay for one and then find that I owe $$$$ to customs or a broker.


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 22, 2017)

https://www.zoro.com/eagle-type-i-s...KbHpUDXkcdZxlI6CC2np4aAp8N8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

I use these. Last forever and the funnel is nice


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 22, 2017)

If you can find them older jugs like these are great.






Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ronaldo said:


> If you can find them older jugs like these are great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have quite a few of very similar fuel cans / jugs, whatever you prefer to call um.

Had a hunch they'd be hard to beat.


----------



## steve easy (Jan 22, 2017)

CristiRo said:


> Hello to everyone!
> Can somebody tell me please if the Husqvarna Combi Can comes with the winter oil spout or I have to buy it separately?


Mine came with extra oil spout, they are not as good as the previous husky combi can with green spouts.


----------



## CristiRo (Jan 23, 2017)

@steve easy what do you mean by saying that they ar not as good as the green ones?


----------



## steve easy (Jan 23, 2017)

Petrol spout doesn't seal well and is quite hard to push down thought it was one off but my mate has same problems.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 23, 2017)

Luckily, I have a good supply of older plastic cans with a vent, so I'm good. I do however have one of the new self venting cans. 
Even it works OK after drilling a hole opposite the spout and plugging it with a cork when not in use.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 23, 2017)

Coleman fuel cans are great, but for just a day of cutting my solution is a 2 liter pop bottle THOROUGHLY cleaned with scalding hot water. Tough, easy to pour, no spill or fumes and contents at a glance. Free and easily replaceable.


----------



## Germansteel (Jan 23, 2017)

walterg said:


> I'm really getting sick and tired of the junk on the market.
> My new so called safety can sprays a cloud of gas everywhere when you open it.
> Leaks gas down my hand when I try to fill my saw.
> My last can wasn't much better.
> ...



I like Midwest can co. cans. Toss spout in trash add an EZ-Pour standard kit. Midwest cans look like other plastic red cans but are much thicker.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 23, 2017)

SS Sniper said:


> https://www.zoro.com/eagle-type-i-s...KbHpUDXkcdZxlI6CC2np4aAp8N8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> I use these. Last forever and the funnel is nice



That is what we use in the shop at the dealership where I work.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Eagle safety can. After I used one of those, I felt like I should get back the parts of my life I was messing around with the CARB nozzle cans.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Rockjock (Jan 24, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 553508


I have seen those cans at the local Princess auto ( like a Harbor freight ) 49$ they call them the spliiy cans. LOL They do look cool....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 24, 2017)

These were $60-$80!


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 24, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> These were $60-$80!



The larger can is 49$ locally Now it looks exactly like the large can in your pic... dunno if it is. 

http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/20-litre-green-metal-jerry-can-with-nozzle/A-p8602856e


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 24, 2017)

Sure does.


----------



## Toneman (Jan 24, 2017)

Do the metal cans have any coating on the inside to prevent corrosion?


----------



## Franny K (Jan 24, 2017)

Toneman said:


> Do the metal cans have any coating on the inside to prevent corrosion?


The coating varies depending on what the can is intended to hold. Plastic is pretty inert. I rarely use metal cans lately.


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 25, 2017)

At work we have about five of the no Spill Jill cans, my opinion they are by far the best on the market. Yes the auto shutoff does not work as good as it does in the video but it does work, I throttle the fuel with the on off button and that works very well. I never had any trouble with leaking but some folks at work somehow manage to get the o ring out of place so they leak so I have to show them how to put it in correctly and a couple weeks later they manage to mess it up again. 
We used to use the Briggs and Stratton cans they worked ok for me but not for most other folks, in my opinion for a little extra money the no Spill Jill cans work much better.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Cycledude said:


> At work we have about five of the no Spill Jill cans, my opinion they are by far the best on the market. Yes the auto shutoff does not work as good as it does in the video but it does work, I throttle the fuel with the on off button and that works very well. I never had any trouble with leaking but some folks at work somehow manage to get the o ring out of place so they leak so I have to show them how to put it in correctly and a couple weeks later they manage to mess it up again.
> We used to use the Briggs and Stratton cans they worked ok for me but not for most other folks, in my opinion for a little extra money the no Spill Jill cans work much better.




Have you had any issues or problems with them when you transport them?

I bought a new 2.5 gal. jug from a hardware store. My 1st stop after that, was at a gas station. I put two gallons of gas in it and then sat it on the passenger-side floorboard of my pick-up.

Within two blocks, I could smell gas. I looked over and could see gas running down the sides of the jug. It was seeping out from under the screw-on cap.

I pulled over mad as Hell. I grabbed the jug and sat it on the ground. I then grabbed a rag and wiped it down, removed the cap and then screwed it back on.

I then put it in the bed of my pick-up and inside a milk crate. Drove about two miles to my dad's house, only to find that it was seeping again from under the cap. It didn't leak when I was pouring gas from it.

So yes, the No-Spill jugs work fine..........as long as you don't try to transport them.


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 25, 2017)

Drill a hole the size of a valve stem where the vent should be and install a stem without the core, remove stupid shut of valve seal on the spout, no more safety can. 

Steve


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes we transport gas with them almost everyday, yes they have leaked a few times when someone else put the cap on but never when I did. If you look inside the black screw on cap There's a o ring in there on the yellow part, I don't know how but sometimes folks manage to knock the o ring partially out of place and that's the only time I've ever seen a no Spill Jill gas can leak. Yes I will say reinstalling the no Spill cap can be a little difficult. I own one of their cans at home for my own personal use and it has never leaked .



Free Will said:


> Have you had any issues or problems with them when you transport them?
> 
> I bought a new 2.5 gal. jug from a hardware store. My 1st stop after that, was at a gas station. I put two gallons of gas in it and then sat it on the passenger-side floorboard of my pick-up.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Cycledude said:


> Yes we transport gas with them almost everyday, yes they have leaked a few times when someone else put the cap on but never when I did. If you look inside the black screw on cap There's a o ring in there on the yellow part, I don't know how but sometimes folks manage to knock the o ring partially out of place and that's the only time I've ever seen a no Spill Jill gas can leak. Yes I will say reinstalling the no Spill cap can be a little difficult. I own one of their cans at home for my own personal use and it has never leaked .




I inspected that cap from every angle possible. All looked fine. The O-ring was in place and all else was good to go.

I even tightened it down as far as it would go. Remember, the jug was brand-new!

Lots of things get under my skin in life. Leaky fuel cans are near the top of my list. I called the manufacturer and they were of no help what-so-ever. I even sent them an e-mail. No response.

F' um!!!!!!!


----------



## Motorsägen (Jan 25, 2017)

Mad Professor said:


> Coleman fuel cans 1-Gal . METAL, no air light, or wetness.
> 
> FREE after you use the white gas.
> 
> ...


+1 for the Coleman liquid fuel cans.

029, 044, 066, 025


----------



## CristiRo (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't know if this the right topic to post this...
I've made a DIY Oil can but I don't have a vent hole on it. Can you help me guys with some ideas on how to make a vent hole? I woud like to make something like on the Husqvarna green oil spout if it's possible...
Here are the pictures:


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 26, 2017)

CristiRo said:


> I don't know if this the right topic to post this...
> I've made a DIY Oil can but I don't have a vent hole on it. Can you help me guys with some ideas on how to make a vent hole? I woud like to make something like on the Husqvarna green oil spout if it's possible...
> Here are the pictures:


They sell generic spouts like the Husqvarna oil spout on ebay or you can use a tire valve. 






Remove the valve and use the screw on cap for storage.


----------



## milkman (Jan 26, 2017)

These work, 1/2in hole and snap in.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/5-Yellow-Fuel...%3Adacbf8561590a60ceacfd18dffbc841b%7Ciid%3A8


----------



## Franny K (Jan 26, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> Drill a hole the size of a valve stem where the vent should be and install a stem without the core, remove stupid shut of valve seal on the spout, no more safety can.
> 
> Steve


There are generally signs posted where gasoline is sold that the customer is only to use approved containers for gasoline. Doing as you suggest here possibly would be legal if you fill it on your own property from an approved container.


----------



## milkman (Jan 26, 2017)

Do these "approved containers" cops wear uniforms or are they all plain clothes. I've never seen any of them that I know of.


----------



## CristiRo (Jan 26, 2017)

Rockjock said:


> They sell generic spouts like the Husqvarna oil spout on ebay or you can use a tire valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a good idea!
Thanks!

Unfortunatly those yellow vent caps aren't available in my country, and I'm not gonna make an online order for that...


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 26, 2017)

Well I c no different in a valve stem and that yellow vent cap on the tank, those safety cans ain't too safe when you dump gas on that you are filling, more of a fire hazard to me. Besides, says on the can for use for gas only, don't see where it says the you can't fix the can so it can work properly.

Steve


----------



## CristiRo (Jan 27, 2017)

All I am intending to do is to increase the flow of oil from my can. At the moment vacuum is created insde ant it pours really slowly...
Mabe I'm gonna order a set of 5 vent jug caps from ebay. Take the chance. Here in Romania we don't have such vent caps...until than, i'll try out the tire valve.


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 27, 2017)

Hopefully your able to drill the proper size hole without ruining the can


----------



## CristiRo (Jan 27, 2017)

I have an extra can.
So I'm gonna do some tests on that before I make any modifications on the blue one.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 27, 2017)

A step drill makes a cleaner rounder hole in plastics, just saying.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 27, 2017)

Free Will said:


> Others will make fun of you.


Seems I remember you getting a replacement? You are the only one having problems?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 27, 2017)

sunfish said:


> Seems I remember you getting a replacement? You are the only one having problems?




No, others stated that they have experienced similar issues.

A fuel can either leaks or it doesn't. It really doesn't get much simpler than that.

I don't have any use for the ones that do.


----------

